# petsmart



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

are there any good protein skimmers at petsmart?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There will probably be a couple of hang on models for aquariums 55 gallons and under. You will probably see the SeaClone and Coralife Super Skimmer, and perhaps the CPR Bakpack. But there will be nothing worth using inside a sump system.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds good. hey, i have 29 gallon tank. im tired of looking at all the stuff like heater, filter, power head. have any suggestions?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I can tell you how I would set it up. 

I would use a 4'' deep aragonite "reef grade" sand, 25 pounds of dry rock from www. marcorocks.com, 5-10 pounds of cured live rock, 2 Maxi Jet 500 power heads for circulation, and a Coralife Super Skimmer as seen here:
Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

The heater will need to be a submersible, obviously. I use Instant Ocean salt mixed to 1.023. I would set the system up in full and then ignore the tank for 2 or 3 weeks to allow the live rock and sand to really settle in. At this point copepods, amphipods, and other micro life will be present and thriving. 

During this waiting period, I concentrate on alkalinity, pH, calcium, and Nitrate levels. I use Kent Marine Super Buffer DKH to keep the alkalinity at 8-12 dkh. I use Kent Marine liquid calcium (calcium chloride) to maintain calcium at 400-460ppm.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

im sorry i didnt make the question clear. i have every set up and going. i don't like the wat i can look at the aquarium and see all the cords and heater and power heads. is there anything i can do to make those hidden? like a wet/dry filter of something?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You should really be able to hide the bulk of this behind the live rock bed, and direct the cords up one side of the tank. If it is really an issue, then you could go to a sump system, but it will set you back a couple hundred dollars minimum.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds good. for the 10 gallon, would you suggest a protein skimmer or just frequent water changes?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

protien skimmer, you can find some OK ones on petsolutions for around 30 bucks designed for 20-30gal tanks and they will work fine, if you want the best im sure pasfur will tell u


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you for your help


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A skimmer won't hurt for sure. For a 10 gallon, I wouldn't be the least bit hesitant to use live rock and sand as my only filtration, especially if you can run a small hang on filter for activated carbon.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

right now i have live sand, power head, and a top fin hang on filter. what protein skimmer do you suggest?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I would use a 4'' deep aragonite "reef grade" sand, 25 pounds of dry rock from www. marcorocks.com, 5-10 pounds of cured live rock, 2 Maxi Jet 500 power heads for circulation, and a Coralife Super Skimmer as seen here:
> Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


I stand by my original suggestion.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I stand by my original suggestion.


sorry.. didnt see that


----------

